# Irena just gave me Triplets!!!



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Well at 8:40 I left to go to my grandmas house to feed my horses she lives not even 1/4 of a mile away from me. I came back at 9:25 to find Irena laying down with her water bubble coming out. 1min later I saw something I didn't want to see, a tail. So I stayed calm and was thinking about my options. A few seconds later Irena pushed and popped out a little girl like it was no problem. Named her Serenity. Get her face clear of goo and seconds later she starts pushing and out comes a kid upside down. Little boy, brother later names him Speedy because in a couple mins of being born he was up and walking around. 15 mins later Irena starts pushing again and out pops another kid in the normal position. Another little girl. Grandma names her Misty Rose. Babies have nursed are almost completely dried off. I'm just worried about Serenity or Tia for short. She has suckled a bit but not as much as I'd liked her too have. She is laying under the heat lamp. She is the tiniest even though she was first born. Should I pull her and bottle feed or leave her and hope for the best? Her other siblings are going to town on eating. What should I do?


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Serenity or Tia

The one photo is of her coming out butt first


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Speedy


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Misty Rose


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Tia and Speedy


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats! They're adorable!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations! They're so sweet!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They're so adorable! How sweet! I wouldn't be too worried for the doeling; sometimes it takes longer for some to get the hang of it than others. I know they won't take a teat if you're forcing it into their mouth, but when we've got a kid that won't nurse or is having a hard time, here's what I do: if the kid can stand on its own, put it with its head right under the teat. Then sort of direct its head in the right direction, (without pushing it-that makes them pull away) while moving the teat towards it s mouth. If you get the kid in the right spot and have the teat in front of its mouth, they'll often figure out what to do. It may take quite a few tries to get as much milk into her as you want, but it's worked for me! Hope it works for you.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are adorable!!  congrats!!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks all!! All are sleeping right now. Going to bring her molasses water and put down more shavings


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Should Irena look like this? It kinda worries me. She past the afterbirth.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Is she straining/ pushing when she is in this position?


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Just breathing heavy. She is still oozing but not a lot.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe start a new thread for this. It will get more hits that way. Do you think she may have another kid in her? Have you bounced her?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think she is just exhausted. Our 3 year old Nubian delivered twins and then strained for another hour after she passed her afterbirth. Just watch her carefully and make sure she is feeling okay. Watch for signs of grinding teeth, straining, not eating, or not getting up.

The kids are SO cute! Good thing you didn't have to wait too long for them  Irena will make sure they all get enough to eat. You can have Tia nurse on her own by pushing the others back once they get their share. Our doe pushes her triplet girls around so they all get separate feeding times! 

Congrats on the new precious additions :wahoo:


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Irena is eating and chewing her cud so Im guessing she was tired. Now I have a new problem... Now she won't let the kids nurse. When they get close she freaks and runs away... Ugh darn goat. Now I have to tie her to be able to have her kids nurse. She is not at all going to be happy with me...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats..alla re adorbale...with Tia..I would check on her every 30-40 minutes to be sure she is doing well and gaining strength..dont leave her too long since babies can go downhim real fast when unfed...Selnuim Vit. E gel and B comple will help boost them and Nutra drench is great too...again..congrats....: ) and dont forget to pamper mom....molasses water..fresh hay and a ration of grain...Its a good idea to worm mom too since the stress of kidding opens her up to over load..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Check her udder...is it full and tight? somtimes when the milk comes in its painful...if so milk her out til almost empty...then let her have her kids...see what happens


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also get a temp on her...?? is the weather cold where you are at? I see you are using a heat lamp?


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

It's cold, wet and damp here.... She's not plugged as I was able to milk her fine. Tia is doing fine. What would the normal temp be for a baby goat?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

COngratulations!!! What a mum!!! I love it that she can deliver them no matter what position!!! They are adorable - so glad it all went well!!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Mom is eating hay and letting kids nurse again!! Tia is up and running around causing trouble with her two big siblings xD


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I love speedy! Looks like he's wearing a belt  congrats

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , sooo adorable  Congrats !!!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Wonderful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Today is suppose to be 70 and sunny so will try to get pics of them outside


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Me and Tia last night. She is funny, when I want to hold her she thinks she has to stand xD. She also loves to come lay by my legs when I'm in there


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Ooohhh, that's soo sweet! I can't wait till my Cinderella has her babies!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So so cute!!!!  Congrats, and I'm glad mom and babies are doing well!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

BTW, I love the name Misty Rose, and it matches her very well.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks  my grandma literally pulled that name out of no where. Lol


----------

